# Gentoo em um Pentium MMX 233 e 96 MB RAM EDO, será?

## ederson7

Fala Galera!

Tô com um Pentium MMX 233Mhz e 96 MB edo, instalado o kalango, está funcionando bem mas um pouco lento. Mesmo usando o fluxbox ainda achei devagar a utilização do Firefox.

Mas as perguntas:

1- Instalando o Gentoo stage 1 (com ou sem kde) o meu sistema vai ficar mais rápido?

2- Qual a iso correta para o meu caso?

3- Dá pra fazer via rede?

Obs.: Tenho muito tempo e banda larga. 

 :Very Happy: 

Se estou postando no lugar errado, me perdoem (e me movam).

----------

## henrique_guidi

Cara eu ia postar isso agora.... o meu caso é muito proximo: Pmmx 266 com 64Ram

entao vou aproveitar o topico....:

perguntas:

Baixado o LiveCD vejo que não consigo bootar o CD.. não importa a opcao de boot qndo vai carregar o kernel do livecd o note reinicia :/

Q-1) O liveCD 2006.1 eh realmente soh para i686?

Q-2) Tenho opcoes de instalacao faceis para meu i586? (com instalador)

Com o miniCD:

Q-1)Afff preciso fica no note o tempo inteiro fazendo as coisas? nao teria um script ou instalador mesmo pra miniCD & Internet ?

Q-2) teria como eu instalar as coisas sem compilar nada (nem mesmo o kernel) e depois ir fazendo aos poucos?

Q-3) tem como ocorrer o Q-1 e o Q-2 juntos?  :Smile: 

Vou usar: xorg, fluxbox, firefox/dillo, ROX, xmms, gimp (e outras coisinhas GTK [nunca Qt])

"VM AGITAR AS VELHARIAS!"

----------

## thiagonunes

 *ederson7 wrote:*   

> Tô com um Pentium MMX 233Mhz e 96 MB edo, instalado o kalango, está funcionando bem mas um pouco lento. Mesmo usando o fluxbox ainda achei devagar a utilização do Firefox.
> 
> 

 

Com pouca RAM é foda. Com 128 é até aceitavel.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mas as perguntas:
> 
> 1- Instalando o Gentoo stage 1 (com ou sem kde) o meu sistema vai ficar mais rápido?
> ...

 

Não necessariamente, pois o stage1 apenas lhe forçaria a recompilar todos pacotes. Você poderia instalar do stage3 e depois rodar um emerge -e system.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2- Qual a iso correta para o meu caso?
> 
> 

 

O livecd x86 mesmo, já que ele lhe dá um X. Se você achar pesado usar um terminal nesse computador é só ir pro console e rodar /etc/init.d/xdm stop. Só não instale pelo instalador, faça do jeito padrão

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3- Dá pra fazer via rede?
> 
> 

 

O que você quer dizer via rede? Pegar os pacotes pela rede ou logar nela via ssh depois pra continuar de outro lugar. As duas coisas são possíveis.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se estou postando no lugar errado, me perdoem (e me movam).

 

Qualquer post em português é aqui mesmo.

----------

## thiagonunes

 *henrique_guidi wrote:*   

> Cara eu ia postar isso agora.... o meu caso é muito proximo: Pmmx 266 com 64Ram
> 
> entao vou aproveitar o topico....:
> 
> perguntas:
> ...

 

Sim.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Q-2) Tenho opcoes de instalacao faceis para meu i586? (com instalador)
> 
> 

 

266 é i686. Se o cd reinicia é por outro problema que eu não desconfio qual é, mas se tiver instrução inválida ele avisa e para tudo.

Ah. Não use o instalador, senão você não vai aprender nada de gentoo, aí não tem porque usar gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Com o miniCD:
> 
> 

 

Q mini cd é esse?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Q-1)Afff preciso fica no note o tempo inteiro fazendo as coisas? nao teria um script ou instalador mesmo pra miniCD & Internet ?
> 
> 

 

Não entendi o que você quer.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Q-2) teria como eu instalar as coisas sem compilar nada (nem mesmo o kernel) e depois ir fazendo aos poucos?
> 
> 

 

Quase, pelo menos o grub tem que compilar. O kernel da pra pegar do cd que estiveres usando.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Q-3) tem como ocorrer o Q-1 e o Q-2 juntos? :)
> 
> Vou usar: xorg, fluxbox, firefox/dillo, ROX, xmms, gimp (e outras coisinhas GTK [nunca Qt])
> ...

 

Qual o problema com qt? Ela é uma biblioteca que simplesmente usa mais processamento pra deixar as coisas mais bonitas, cada um tem o direito de escolher o que quizer. Se não gosta não usa, mas não precisa fazer campanha contra.

Leia: http://kde.org/whatiskde/qt.php

Se não gostar reclama pra eles: http://www.trolltech.com/products/qt

----------

## thiagonunes

A propósito, usem as documentações em inglês, as traduções estão desatualizadas.

Para verem se uma tradução está desatualizada vejam no canto superior direito, na barra azul, ao abrirem.

----------

## joaoemanuel1981

 *thiagonunes wrote:*   

> A propósito, usem as documentações em inglês, as traduções estão desatualizadas.
> 
> Para verem se uma tradução está desatualizada vejam no canto superior direito, na barra azul, ao abrirem.

 

E bota desatualizada nisso.

----------

## joaoemanuel1981

 *henrique_guidi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Com o miniCD:
> 
> 

 

 *thiagonunes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Q mini cd é esse?
> 
> 

 

O minicd é a iso minimal.

 *henrique_guidi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Q-1)Afff preciso fica no note o tempo inteiro fazendo as coisas? nao teria um script ou instalador mesmo pra miniCD & Internet ?
> 
> 

 

 *thiagonunes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Não entendi o que você quer.
> 
> 

 

É que ele quer evitar de digitar todos os comandos na linha de comando.

----------

## ederson7

O emerge -e system compila alguma coisa?

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## humpback

 *thiagonunes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 266 é i686. Se o cd reinicia é por outro problema que eu não desconfio qual é, mas se tiver instrução inválida ele avisa e para tudo.
> 
> 

 

Um Pentium é 586, um Pentium 2 é que é 686.

Respondendo ao primeiro utilizador. Deves usar o install-x86-minimal pois o livecd não vai arrancar nesse computador.

Depois sacas a stage3-i586-2006.1.tar.bz2 e instalas. De seguida aprendes a trabalhar com pacotes pre-compilados, tens um repositorio nice em:

http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/x86/All/

----------

## ederson7

Estou seguindo o tópico "https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-56348.html" ,para instalar o stage3 mas quando executo o wget dá o seguinte erro:

Cannot write to 'stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2' (No space left on device).

Isso quando o arquivo ainda está em 32% baixado.

Estou seguindo o tópico à risca. Que pode ser?  :Question: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

 *ederson7 wrote:*   

> Estou seguindo o tópico "https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-56348.html" ,para instalar o stage3 mas quando executo o wget dá o seguinte erro:
> 
> Cannot write to 'stage3-x86-2006.1.tar.bz2' (No space left on device).
> 
> Isso quando o arquivo ainda está em 32% baixado.
> ...

 

Isso provavelmente quer dizer que ou se esqueceu de montar os discos em /mnt/gentoo ou que está a escrever na RAMDISK e não no disco. A melhor forma de confirmar o problema é olhar para o output de df -h.

----------

## ederson7

Era isso mesmo jmbsvicetto, eu estava salvando no lugar errado.

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Eu estou utilizando :

Intel Pentium 233 MMX

128 MB RAM

HD 20GB 5400 rpm

ATI MACH 64VT 2MB

Realtek 8139 10/100TX 

... desde 2004 so e lento a abrir algumas paginas da net mais pesadas e com o openoffice ..... neste ultimo leva quase um minuto a abrir .....

Já tive o kde 3.2 e é inaceitavel .... mesmo com 128 MB pelo menos para min não tenho paciencia .... tambem já tentei o gnome e era um pouco mais rapido, um bom intermedio e o XFE mas depois de personalizar os menos do fluxbox pouco utilizo o XFE .....

----------

